# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  FixInsight by SourceOddity

## B_YAGHOBI

FixInsight is a tool that analyses all the code in your Delphi project, and produces a set of warnings and other messages where it thinks the code might have a problem.



ابزاری برای انالیز سورس کد برنامه و تولید هشدار ها و خطاهایی که ممکن است در سورس کد وجود داشته باشد.
این ابزاری کارامد برای آنالیز کد برای برنامه نویسان میباشد.

آدرس سایت این ابزار :
http://sourceoddity.com/fixinsight/

----------


## B_YAGHOBI

این ابزار بنا به درخواست پدید اورنده آن اقای Roman Yankovsky در این فریوم قرار داده شده و با کمال میل اماده سرویس دهی به ایرانیها هم میباشند
میتوانید سوالات و مشکلات خود را از طریق سایت اصلی ان پیگیری کنید. یا از طریق گوگل پلاس که محل نمایش انونسهای ایشان هست پیگیری کنید :
https://plus.google.com/communities/...85381486591754

----------

